# Eddie collapsed



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Today a strange and scary thing happened. I went to walk Eddie. We weren't even half way up the street and I noticed he was behind me and the leash started pulling. He had sat down and the he collapsed onto his side. he started crying and he went all floppy, i tried to see if he could stand but he kept falling to the side. I freaked out and ran home with him.









I put him on the couch and checked to see if he had steped on na stick or gotten stun, everything looked normal. he stopped crying. I went to call the vet but he started to walk around, I walked him around the house and he was fine, like nothing had happened.









It was reallt strange. We then went for a walk and he has seemed fine ever since. I was so scared when it happened, he has never done this before.

Does anyone know what this could of been??

Should I take him to the vet anyway? He is going on Wednesday to get his stitches removed, he got diesexed last week.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are a number of things this could be and I would certainly have it checked by a vet as soon as possible. 

Is he on some meds related to the neutering? 

I have heard that sometimes the anesthesia used in surgery can lower the threshold for seizures and so if a dog is prone to them they might be more likely to have one after a surgical procedure. 

Had he eaten well? 

Having had a diabetic dog, I think often of hypoglycemia and so my first reaction to this kind of episode would be to be sure the dog has nutrical or something, but I certainly don't want to say that this is what your situation is. Again, there are many possibilities. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

That must have been so frightening. I'm sorry. I just hope Eddie is OK and please keep us updated.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh how frightening! Poor little man







I am super-cautious, so I would take him to the vet - better to be safe than sorry.

Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how scary! I hope it wasn't anything serious


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would definitely have it checked out by a vet. It may have been something as simple as low sugar or it may have been something else. I wouldn't take any chances. Bettter safe than sorry.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree it's probably nothing but a trip to the Vet would be a good idea.
Please update when you know.
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry this happened , a vet check is definitely in order .







for Eddie . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds like Eddie could have had a seizure from what you describe, especially how you say he was fine shortly afterwards. Vaccines, anesthesia, anything that causes stress to the body can lower the seizure threshold.

He's young, though. Most often epilepsy doesn't start until they are a year old. A seizure in a dog that young is usually a symptom of something alse. Did he have bloodwork done before his neutering? Were his liver values normal? Liver disease can cause seizures.

I'd definately check with your vet today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd definately have the vet check him out.... praying it was nothing serious but better safe than sorry as they say.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree with everyone... I would definitely have it checked out. I hope he is OK.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone's comments about having him seen. Do you think it was a good idea taking him for a walk if his surgery was just last week? I don't know about Eddie but Ollie gets NUTSO when it's time for a walk and when he's out there he is SO excited. Maybe this was too much for Eddie too soon. I hope he's ok--let us know


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I agree with everyone's comments about having him seen. Do you think it was a good idea taking him for a walk if his surgery was just last week? I don't know about Eddie but Ollie gets NUTSO when it's time for a walk and when he's out there he is SO excited. Maybe this was too much for Eddie too soon. I hope he's ok--let us know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point about the walk and surgery. I recall that my vet had said no leash walking until after the stitches out.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You're describing almost exactly something that happened to Tchelsi once - I believe she was just under a year old. It was springtime, in the morning, so it was warm, but not hot out.We had been outside about 10 minutes taking a walk. Tchelsi climbed up a tiny hill, she stopped, wobbled a bit, and fell over on her side. She was out. It happened absolutely out of the blue. Like lightning we scooped her up and went running toward the apartment. We got maybe 10 feet when she lifted up her little head and said, "wuh". She looked like she was saying, "weeee! where's the fire...why are we running?" We took her inside and she was...completely back to her old self, like nothing had happened. We took her to the vet and they couldnt find one little thing out of place with her. The doctor's best guess was that Tchelsi had gotten too hot, or that maybe her blood sugar was down a little (though it was perfect when she checked it). It was very scary and I hated not getting a definitive answer, but I really believed that's what had happened too. Now, 4 1/2 years later, we have had some pretty strong indications that Tchelsi has epilepsy...but there's absolutely no way of knowing if that incident was related...I personally do not think it was.

I would definitely recommend getting it checked out by a vet right away, as others have said, it could be number of things that could cause an episode like this. 

I pray that it's nothing at all, that little Eddie just got overheated. Good luck, and please keep us updated!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww that scary.







Poor baby. I hope the vet is able to give you some answers. And I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says. Hope it was not anything serious.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

that is so scary, I hope it will never happen again. let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Eddie!







I hope you are taking him to the vet and give us an update soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Eddie had this episode, it must have been so scary for you







I really think you should take him in for a check just to be safe.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hate to hear this! I hope that you will get Eddie checked out for your peace of mind. Hopefully the vet will be able to ease your mind.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

How scary...feel better soon Eddie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry you had this scare. I would definitely take him into the vet. Better safe than sorry.

I too was wondering if walking in the heat may be too much so soon after surgery?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope everything is alright with him. I would of been scared myself. Let us know.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, Thank you for all you concerns, adivce and kind thoughts.

He threw up last night and I took him to the vet. Firstly to answer your questions: It wasn't very hot, the vet told me it would be fine to take him for a walk, but they may of been obviously wrong!

The news is not good. Eddie has a heart murmmer. We were aware of this and previously the vet had said it was fine and not to worrry for now. That he is in perfect health. 
A lot of you mentioned epilepsy and I would be so upset if this turned out to be one of the problems as I have epilepsy myself, it is a scary and horrible to disease to have. I can't imagine how it would be for a dog as they wouldn't understand. So my heart goes out to all the pups out there that have it.

When I took him last night the vet siad she was extremly concerned with the heart murmmer as it shouldn't be that bad at his age. He is so small, he is under weight becuase of the murrmer. He also pants a lot quite heaverly because he isn't getting enough oxegon, because his little heart is to weak.

I can't stop crying, I am so worried and deverstated. He is a beautiful puppy with such a vibrante personalitly, he doesn't deserve this. She said I need to take him to a specialist and he needs to have an ultrasound. It is so expenseve, $400, not including the consultation fee. But I don't mind having to pay it, as I would do anything for him, it's just hard being a full time student with a casual job. But he's my baby. The vet said I need to get it done as he nay not have agood qualityl of life. I'm so scared and sad and I can't believe this is happening.









My boyfriend is furious at the vet as they have never told me about this before. They have never advised me or anything. All of sudden he goes from being fine to this! They have never done any blood work or anything. I am going to find a new vet, but i'm still going to go to the specialist. I just hope my prescious baby will be ok









Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to give all the details


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear this. There are some types of heart murmurs that do get better. A girl I work with had a puppy that outgrew the murmur. I think the key thing, here, is to have little Eddie evaluated by a cardiologist. The vet will probably want to do an EKG and Ultrasound. My heart goes out to you and Eddie and I hope for a good outcome.























http://www.animalhealthcare.ca/contents/co...78&cat=dogs

Many reasons cited for heart murmurs in pets 
Heart murmurs can occur when the blood flow through the heart (called cardiac output) becomes excessively turbulent. It is usually because of some kind of leakage within the heart as a result of a problem such as faulty heart valves or a hole in the walls separating the chambers of the heart due to a birth defect. 

Heart murmurs can occur in puppies or young dogs during their rapid growth phases. Puppies in the one to four month range require a high cardiac output during their period of rapid growth. This increased output is often enough to produce the velocity necessary to create turbulence, which results in a heart murmur. This is quite normal and is termed an innocent or functional murmur. Most puppies lose these murmurs in adulthood. 

Other factors can cause murmurs. For example, a high fever or an anaemia may affect the viscosity or consistency of the blood enough to cause turbulent blood flow and a heart murmur. In short, anything that can increase the turbulence of blood flow through the heart chambers can produce a murmur. 

The type of heart murmur, the cause and severity of it, as well as its effects on your dog are all factors that determine whether or not a diagnostic evaluation and treatment are required. Your veterinarian may take an electrocardiogram (to check out function), chest radiographs (to check out lungs and size of the heart), blood tests (to check for anaemia, heartworm, blood problems, etc.), and other tests such as ultrasonography (to check out the physical integrity of the heart, heart valves, and flow patterns of the blood).

*Many dogs with heart murmurs lead normal, healthy lives for many years with no problems before requiring treatment. Some may require special diets (e.g. low salt diets) while still others can be maintained on medication. With the help of your veterinarian, the prognosis for heart problems improves when diagnosis and treatment are initiated early on in the course of the disease.*


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry that you have to go thru this... I trully hope that the specialist can give you the answers you need, and hope that your little boy feels better soon. I mean, I know it is expensive, but look at it this way... If you wait, things could get worse, and it could end up costing you a lot more... Plus, he deserves the best treatment possible...all of our babies do. I recently took my Luci to get allergy tested, and someone advised me to start a bank account designated ONLY for Luci's vet bills. She told me to drop $20 here and there when I could, and the money adds up, and if my baby needs an allergist and more expensive testing, then it won't hit me as hard as it would if I had no money saved up.. Good luck, and I hope that everything turns out ok...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Claudia, I'm so sorry to hear this news. Do you know which specialist your vet is going to send you to? If you are looking for a new vet, would you consider Syd. Uni? I've taken Harley there twice, and Dakota had her spay there. They are wonderful! If you went there, it's quite possible they may have a specialist there, that way you might only have to visit once?

Syd Uni Vet Clinic

Good luck, let me know if I can help at all?


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Oh I am so very sorry to hear this. There are some types of heart murmurs that do get better. A girl I work with had a puppy that outgrew the murmur. I think the key thing, here, is to have little Eddie evaluated by a cardiologist. The vet will probably want to do an EKG and Ultrasound. My heart goes out to you and Eddie and I hope for a good outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info. My vet as done no tests at all. I've come to the conclusion that my vet is crap! I am going to find a new vet, thanks so much for your help I really appreciate it. I would be so lost without this forum!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best positive and loving thoughts to you and darling Eddie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Eddie has a heart murmur.







I hope you can find a really good specialist. I will keep you and Eddie in my prayers. Be strong for Eddie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, I think a new vet is a very good idea. I will keep your baby in my prayers. Please try to stay positive, do your own research and read everything you can you must be very active in his care going forward. Please keep us updated.

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. If PDA is the cause, then surgery will be required. I've been through this twice, the success rate is awesome, and they lead normal, healthy lives afterwords.

Until you see the specialist, I would try to keep him on the calmer side. Just take him out for short potty breaks.

Thoughts and prayers are with you. {{hugs}}

Here's a link on PDA:

http://www.maybeckvet.com/patentductusarteriosis.html


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Oh Claudia, I'm so sorry to hear this news. Do you know which specialist your vet is going to send you to? If you are looking for a new vet, would you consider Syd. Uni? I've taken Harley there twice, and Dakota had her spay there. They are wonderful! If you went there, it's quite possible they may have a specialist there, that way you might only have to visit once?
> 
> Syd Uni Vet Clinic
> 
> Good luck, let me know if I can help at all?[/B]


The speciaist my vet told me to see is at syd uni. I'm glad to hear you rhink highly of them too. You've been right about everything. Thank you so much.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor little guy







Hopefully it will all work out--good luck with seeing a specialist/new vet. Thank goodness for all the advice and recommendations on this forum! Best of luck


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im so sorry, I hope you get some good news with this new vet.
I wish you all the luck In the world..
ANDREA


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.







Going to another vet sounds like a good idea. I hope things work out well for you.
Aren't the people on this forum great?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> The speciaist my vet told me to see is at syd uni. I'm glad to hear you rhink highly of them too. You've been right about everything. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's great! Do you have an appointment yet? Just keep in mind if it's early in the morning, Parramatta Rd is a total CAR PARK in peak traffic! What should take me 20 minutes has taken me over an hour (plus Dakota gets car sick - not good!) 

I know it's not exactly close to you, so hopefully Eddie will enjoy his trip in the car!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400372
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddie absolutly loves the car! Its one of his fav things. I don't have an appointmet yet because I thought i should check with a new vet first. Maybe I should just make an appointment. Is it hard to get in fast?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am very sorry that Eddie is having some health issues. I haven't read all the posts - but it certainly sounded like a seizure of some type - My cocker had one 4 yrs ago and it was heart breaking - she was just walking across the floor and collapsed, then got up again and shook it off - hasn't had another one. (i did take her to the vet freaking out on Thanksgiving day).

My mini. Schz. had a heart murmur from birth - and she lived to a ripe age of 16.5 yrs. w/it - it stayed pretty much the same size all of her life.

I hope you get to the bottom of this soon. An ultrasound is expensive - but it will certainly give you peace of mind.

you and eddie are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400393
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An appointment with a specialist is not much more than a vet. I think I would go directly to the specialist.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400393
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just give them a call & have a chat - let them know what your current vet has suggested, and explain to them that Eddie collapsed yesterday, and also that he was sick last night. They might just book you to see the specialist, or they might have you see a vet for a consult first. Also, ask them about fees, they should be able to give you an estimate. 

I do know that the times we have been there have been in the morning - I think they have surgeries & classes in the afternoon, but I'm not sure.

Good luck and keep us posted!

ps: there is also a big emergency vet clinic in Ashfield, but I believe they can be very expensive. I'll try & find details ....


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> I am very sorry that Eddie is having some health issues. I haven't read all the posts - but it certainly sounded like a seizure of some type - My cocker had one 4 yrs ago and it was heart breaking - she was just walking across the floor and collapsed, then got up again and shook it off - hasn't had another one. (i did take her to the vet freaking out on Thanksgiving day).
> 
> My mini. Schz. had a heart murmur from birth - and she lived to a ripe age of 16.5 yrs. w/it - it stayed pretty much the same size all of her life.
> 
> ...


Your post has really given me some hope and reassurance. Here's hoping that Eddie will turn out the same


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Here you go - I forgot I had this added to my favourites, it's the first one, Animal Referral Hospital Strathfield

Emergency Vets


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Here you go - I forgot I had this added to my favourites, it's the first one, Animal Referral Hospital Strathfield
> 
> Emergency Vets[/B]


THanks so much. You've been so helpful


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just giving an update. i took Eddie to another vet tonight. My aunty takes her dogs there and Eddie also went there for puppy preschool. So I thought i'd give it a try. They were excellent. They explained so much to me and explained certain possibilities. 

It still doesn't sound very good.







The vets were concerned because it is such a large murmer for his age and size. I am bringing him there on friday morning and they will do an ultursound and other tests. When they figure out why he has this murmer we can discuss what things we can do to help him and they will refer me to a suitbale specialist. I am sick with worry and still so upset for my little baby. But I am extremerly happy wirh my new vet. I am disgusted about the way the old vet handled the situation. They aren't doing their job properly. I can't help but wonder would Eddie be this bad if the new vets had been the ones to see him from the start?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did your vet grade Eddie's heart murmur? My Lady was diagnosed with a Grade 1 heart murmur (the mildest) when I adopted her age age 4 &1/2. She is now eleven and it has never gotten any worse.

A co-worker had a Poodle whose heart murmur got very bad as he aged, but with medications he lived to be nearly 17. She had the advantage of having a vet school right here in town where she took him. I remember she said all his medications were pretty expensive and he had to be monitored pretty closely so she had some big vet bills, but it was worth it.

You need to contact Eddie's breeder and let her know about the heart murmur. Heart murmurs are hereditary and she should stop breeding his parents. Hopefully she is a reputable breeder and will do the right thing. She should also help you with his vet bills since he is so young. What sort of guarentee did you get? Most cover congenital defects at least through the first year.

I wouldn't worry about epilepsy. As I said before, it's unusual in a dog as young as Eddie. I'm sure he passed out because of his bad heart.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news about little Eddie's heart murmur. I am very pleased you have another vet working with you who is more proactive, I know from experience that sometimes when we seek another opinion things can turn around and get better, it sure happened for us with Scooby and Koko.
I will keep both you and little Eddie in my thoughts and prayers







that his condition can be managed and he remains as well as can be for many years to come


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Did your vet grade Eddie's heart murmur? My Lady was diagnosed with a Grade 1 heart murmur (the mildest) when I adopted her age age 4 &1/2. She is now eleven and it has never gotten any worse.
> 
> A co-worker had a Poodle whose heart murmur got very bad as he aged, but with medications he lived to be nearly 17. She had the advantage of having a vet school right here in town where she took him. I remember she said all his medications were pretty expensive and he had to be monitored pretty closely so she had some big vet bills, but it was worth it.
> 
> ...


The breaders didn't tell me about the murmer. They told me he was in perfect health. He's my first puppy so I didn't know any better. I'm starting to believe that they are dodgy breaders. I need to contact them, i'm so angry that i've been lied to.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Eddie's heart mumur. Just wanted to let you know that I'm praying for him.






Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just giving an update. i took Eddie to another vet tonight. My aunty takes her dogs there and Eddie also went there for puppy preschool. So I thought i'd give it a try. They were excellent. They explained so much to me and explained certain possibilities.
> 
> ...


Oh this is too bad. Did you ask if it had the PDA sound? 

Prayers coming your way









Did you get a contract from the breeder?


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just want to say that I am praying for precious Eddie and I hope he gets better very soon. Indy and I are sending you both


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just checked in and saw all the news. I'm so sorry for all this but now that you have a good vet and know what it is I'm sure it is treatable. just keep thinking positive.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your little Eddie. I hope everything is treatable and he is 100% better soon. Keep positive, we're all pullin' for you and of course, Eddie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Eddie and I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.
















I, too, had a dog with a heart murmur. One of my Lhasa Apsos had a murmur. She was a premie and was extremely small at birth and it took her a long time to catch up to the others, size wise. Her murmur improved with time and she lived until she was over 15 with no other problems with her heart until that age which the vets belief was from old age not from the murmur.

Good luck with Eddie and please keep us posted.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I didn't recieve any kind of contract from the breader. As he is my first dog I was not aware of things like this. I now know better. I am trying to track down the breaders and tell them whats going on. They knew about his condtiton and didnt let me know. I just know they would still be breading from the same parents. I feel that they should take some responsibiltiy. Unfortunantly i dont think Eddie came from a very reputable breader. But he is an amazing dog and i know he is the puppy for me, so hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Benzie's Mom (Feb 12, 2007)

I read your story about your dog last nite, my dog Benzie just had his surgery on Friday.
At 4 am this morning, we woke up to him gasping for air, and as my husband went to get
him, he fell. He got up, but kept up with his heavy breathing. I called the emergency vet,
she told me it sounded like he had Trekitis (I am not sure how you spell it). But, it is caused
when the vet placed a Trek in his throat during his procedure. I could not fall asleep, however
Benzie did for a while. She said to take him to the vet when they opened, but if he got worse to
call her back and they would have a vet meet me. He did ok, went back to sleep. I got ready
and took him to the vet at 7:30 am. As soon as the vet came in he checked his throat, and
as soon as he rubbed his fingers under his throat, he started his gasping noise.
So the result was Trekitis, he gave me some cough medicine, and a antibiotic.
He is doing alot better tonight! 
The vet said, this does happen to some dogs!
I hope your baby is doing well also.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> I read your story about your dog last nite, my dog Benzie just had his surgery on Friday.
> At 4 am this morning, we woke up to him gasping for air, and as my husband went to get
> him, he fell. He got up, but kept up with his heavy breathing. I called the emergency vet,
> she told me it sounded like he had Trekitis (I am not sure how you spell it). But, it is caused
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your baby, I hope he recovers well. It's so sad when things like this happen to our little guys. I hope Benzie and Eddie will both be ok.. I'll keep Benzie in my thoughts and prays


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I didn't recieve any kind of contract from the breader. As he is my first dog I was not aware of things like this. I now know better. I am trying to track down the breaders and tell them whats going on. They knew about his condtiton and didnt let me know. I just know they would still be breading from the same parents. I feel that they should take some responsibiltiy. Unfortunantly i dont think Eddie came from a very reputable breader. But he is an amazing dog and i know he is the puppy for me, so hopefully he will be ok.[/B]



I don't know anything about your legal system in Australia, but here in the US if someone knowingly sold you a sick puppy and misrepresented it as a healthy puppy, you would have legal recourse. It's fraud, pure and simple.

Caring for Eddie is going to run up some big vet bills and it's not fair that they should be your sole responsibilty when you were deceived by this breeder. Do you have any government agency where you can report consumer fraud like we do here in the US?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of Eddie's heart murmur. I can only imagine how distressing this is for you.







I hope he's among the others that lived to 15 years or more with this condition.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=400841
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marj, you always come up with the goods! I'm not aware of any laws as such here, but then again, I've never really done any research on it. I will try to put some time into that in the morning, although quite frankly, it would surprise me if there were such avenues here. We do have a consumer agency, ACCC (Australian Competition and Consumer Commission) but I don't know where they stand on 'pets'. 

Things are really quite 'behind' if you like here, I got Dakota from what I consider a reputable breeder, yet he doesn't have any contracts either. I guess in a way, going by some of the horror stories I hear in the US, that it kind of makes him not-so-reputable in that respect - for all he knows, I could be breeding her right now!

Claudia - I know it's hard, but try not to think the worst of the breeder - you never know - they may not have been aware of it?? I'm a big believer in giving the benefit of doubt, so maybe I'm a bit of a soft-touch, or a sucker, but still, I'd like to think there are still good people in this world.

I will try & do some research on the ACCC tomorrow. Chin up, give Eddie a hug for us, and lets stay positive & hope that he is 100% treatable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There'a a lot of information about consumer rights in Australia here. You have the same thing we do, a small claims court. This website tells you how to file a complaint, too:

http://www.consumersonline.gov.au/

If this breeder knowingly sold you a sick puppy, they should be held accountable.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Eddie's problems. I don't want to give you any false hope, but I have a bichon that was diagnosed with a murmur at 4 months. They had not been able to hear it prior to that. The vet was very concerned and immediately referred us to a cardiologist in Richmond, VA. From the initial appointment to the actual test, the murmur had gone away. The cardiologist said that sometimes young dogs have a chamber that isn't completely closed at birth, and as they grow it closes naturally. Every time she sees the vet I have them check her very carefully, but there have never been any other problems and she is now 12 years old.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about your Eddie's conditions. I will keep him in my prayers and hope for a return to a healthly life with you. God Bless.









Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! I'm getting caught up on reading posts and I am so sorry to hear your baby Eddie has a heart murmer! I pray





















that they find a way to keep him so that he lives to be a ripe old age.














Please keep us updated and know that you and Eddie are in our thoughts and prayers!























Love,
Gena & Kosmo


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for their support. Jacqui thank you for taking time to do some reasearch for me. Marj thank you for the link. I am so overwellmed by all the help and kind thoughts I have recieved. it has made this experiecne easier knowing I have people that I can speak to. 

The breeders were aware that Eddie had a heart murmer becuase I took him to the same vet that saw him when he was born. When I took Eddie they said they remebembered him, that he was the little one with the heart murmer.

I think its horrible that Australia is so behind on standards when it comes to breeding. I had never heard of contracts or anything like that till I joined this forum.

Eddie is getting his ultrasound tomorrow, i'll let you all know what happens. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sending prayers , I hope things turn out in a positive manner . Sarah


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Let us know how the ultrasound goes. We are praying for little Eddie.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way..
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of you and little Eddie today.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for you and Eddie









Cathy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying that the ultrasound gives you good news and Eddie will be on the road to recovery


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are with you, and little Eddie, today


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thinking of little Eddie and hoping that the ultrasound gives good news! Snowball and Lily send their love and positive energy your way.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good luck today Claudia & Eddie - we'll be sending our positive vibes your way!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm praying for some good news


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I'm praying for some good news[/B]



me to


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're also praying for a good outcome.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Any news yet? I've been checking in throughout the day wondering how you guys got on today??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am checking for news, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just checking in for an update too. Did I just read that the breeder sold Eddie....knowing that he had a heart murmer? I hope he's going to be ok. ...will check back later.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am checking for news, too.[/B]


I am, as well. 

Thoughts and prayers continue


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thinking of you and Eddie today.....


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> Thinking of you and Eddie today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So am I









Cathy


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and Eddie.
















Pat & Maggie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've been thinking about Eddie all morning! Hope all is well


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh wow. I'm sorry. I hope everything turns out alright. 

I'll be thinking of you and him, of course. And waiting on a response with the others.








's and


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor little Eddie

I hope it's nothing major and he'll be ok. It's Saturday in Sydney - I wonder how things went yesterday.








Praying for nothing major and a quick fix.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you guys today


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i've been reading hoping for a positive update. what an ordeal. i just hope there's some good news to be heard. my thoughts are, and have been, with you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wish we'd hear something soon. Sending positive thoughts and lots of prayer your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just checking in, hoping all is well with little Eddie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

and I'm checkin' in too ........ 

hugs to you & Eddie

ps: this post was made at 7.36 am Sat 7 Jul


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Checking in to see what is going on with little Eddie.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

just checking again ....

(mental note: get Claudia's phone number!! - I finally meet someone here who lives in the same city and I don't even have her number!!







)


3.30 pm Sat. 7 Jul


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for little Eddie







Hope the ultrasound gives hope for a good future for your little guy!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am so sorry for not posting an update sooner.

As I write this post my heart is completly shattered and hurting so much for my precious liitle boy. The news was not good at all. From the moment I saw the vet it has been so hard not to cry. All I find myself doing is crying and crying and crying. Especially when I see his beautiful little face looking up at me.

So here goes, Eddie's heart condition is very bad. The wall of his heart is 2.5cm thick. It's only supposed to be 0.5cm thick. His heart is under so much pressure. There are a few posibblities as to what could exactly be the problem. Next Thursday he is going to the vet again and a specialist will be there to look over him and his test results. He will be starting heart medication next Thursday. Hopefully this specialist can determine how and what we can do to help Eddie. The future is not promising. Depending on the cause he may need medication, surgery or both. 

If they don't figure out something soon his life expectancy is 6 months. I can't explain the pain I felt when I was told that, I couldn't breathe. I don't understand how this could be happening. How can he go from dying a year or 2 earlier than the average dog to only having 6 months!!?? If they figure something out the most Eddie will be able to live to is 3 to 5 yrs. I'm bawling my eyes out as I type, the thought of losing little Eddie is unbearable. I love his so much. He is an amazing, beautiful and loveable puppy. He loves life, he loves to play and give lots of cuddles and kisses. He is so funny and cute and all he wants is to be near you, whether you're playing, cuddling or his watching you wash the dishers. 

Our house would be so empty without him. He is everything and I feel so helpless. He deserves a long and happy life. I am deverstated that if he is lucky at most he will only have 5 yrs. He deserves much much more than that. He really is a wonderful puppy, he really really is. I am hoping and praying that please let there me some sort of miricale, please let my baby live and let him stay with me for a long, long time. 

I will let you know what happens on Thursday. I really am finding it hard to deal with this news because I don't understand how it came to this. He needs to be ok, not only for his sake, but for me, because I won't be ok if I lose him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart breaks for you. I am so angry that Eddie's breeder knowingly sold you a puppy that was sick and has forced you to go through such a terrible thing. I know what it's like to love a chronically ill dog, to wake up everyday in fear that it will be the last.

I pray that the doctors can find a way to let sweet Eddie be with you as long as possible. I know you are devastated now, but try to be strong and not let that ruin whatever time you and Eddie have together. Treasure each day you have with that special little boy and enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh Claudia, I am so sorry to hear this news. I can not imagine the pain you are going through right now. I don't even know what to say other than I pray that the doctors can come up with a plan to give Eddie as much time as possible with you.


















Stephanie


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> My heart breaks for you. I am so angry that Eddie's breeder knowingly sold you a puppy that was sick and has forced you to go through such a terrible thing. I know what it's like to love a chronically ill dog, to wake up everyday in fear that it will be the last.
> 
> I pray that the doctors can find a way to let sweet Eddie be with you as long as possible. I know you are devastated now, but try to be strong and not let that ruin whatever time you and Eddie have together. Treasure each day you have with that special little boy and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am trying to treasure ever moment I have with him. Its just do hard. I cry so much and he just comes and puts his little head on my lap. It makes me cry even more. I'm going to try my best to put on a happy face. It hurts when I'm playing with him and having so much fun that I know in the back of my mind we are going to be robbed of 1000's of playtimes


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Eddie, I am praying that the doctors can find something to help him and you


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for what is happening to your precious Eddie, my heart is breaking for both of you. I hope the doctors find a way to give him as much time as possible and then some


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What sad news. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Don't give up hope that he can still live a long life--technology makes advances every day to deal with things like this as well as the good old fashioned miracle, too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this news about Eddie, my heart goes out to you









Please don't give up hope, and as Marj says, enjoy each day you have with him and we will pray that there is some miricle that comes forth Thursday to give precious little Eddie a longer than expected life with you.

We were told Scooby would only live 3 months back in January, thanks to a miricle and the help of a wonderful Dr in Georgia he is doing great, he still has a ways to go but he is in very good condition at the moment compared to the day of diagnosis of his renal problems.

Both you and sweet little Eddie are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What devastating news! I'm sorry. Many prayers and thoughts are with you and sweet lil Eddie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so terribly sorry to hear the news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Eddie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I am so sorry







about sweet little Eddies heart condition.I will be praying







for you both & praying the specialist can help.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh -Claudia -
I am so sorry for you and your family and poor little Eddie. know that we are thinking of you all during this difficult time.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you too hon! I'm so sorry to hear the news





















I've been there and it's the hardest thing to go through, I know. We are here for you and please come talk to us as much as you need to.







Please take care and give Eddie a gentle hug and kiss for me.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. But please, don't cry, keep your hopes up. Wait until you talk to the specialist.

Praying for you both.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!!! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh... i'm so sorry to hear about eddie. you both will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish they left it to the specialist to tell you about his life. I can't even imagine your pain. I believe a miracle will happen. This little guy is a tough guy and he will make it with the help of some good medicine.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Such terrible news














. Cherish every moment . Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Claudia, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine your heartbreak right now. But, like the others have said, try real hard to enjoy every moment with Eddie, he's such a special little man.

And, I also hope the specialist will find something to help the little guy, and with medication and perhaps even surgery, he will lead a long happy life!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

My prayers are with you and Eddie, hopefully the specialist can help him.









Rita


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry . my heart is breaking reading your post,
I can tell how much you love your little guy. All I can say is maybe you will get good news and maybe this vet will give you more hope . I am praying so hard for Eddie and your family , I really hope this turns around for that sweet boy..





















Thoughts & prayers for you both.
ANDREA


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Claudia,
I read your post with a very heavy heart. I know the agony of having a young dog diagnosed with a terminal condition. My pup was 18 months old when she was diagnosed with a brain disease. I wish that I could tell you that a miracle happened and she beat her disease, but she lost her battle after 5 months. It was unfair and horrible and completely shattering to my family and to many of our SM friends. The thing is Claudia - we fought like heck. We did research and we found a specialist in Boston and we tried experimental treatments. We did everything that we could emotionally and financially afford. When the fight was over we knew we had given it our best shot. I don't know what will happen with Eddie but I encourage you to turn your tears to research and to try and find something positive in the terrible position that you are in. And take photos and enjoy each day.......I hope that your days will be longer and fuller than you fear.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am trying so hard to stay positive, especually infront of Eddie. Every moment I have to myself I say a qucik little prayer and hope for a miricale. I would go where ever I have to to find someone that can help him. 

I think Australia may be behind when it comes to things like this. I'm now considering maybe going to someone in The U.S. If anyone knows of a great caridologist, please let me know. I've started saving as much as can. It will take a while. but I am determined to try my best. As I've always said, I'll do anything I can for him. I just hope I am able to do it when the time comes. 

Thanks again for all your kind words and advice. Talking about it with fellow Maltese lovers has helped so much. People who don't have a special little friend in their life, don't understand the way we do. I didn't understand how people could get so upset and we're willing to do anything for their dog till I got Eddie. It's different when you have one of your own. We know about the secret bond owners form with their little babies. It's so special and precious. The thought of losing it is heartbreaking and all we want is to hold on to them as long as possible...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks everyone. I am trying so hard to stay positive, especually infront of Eddie. Every moment I have to myself I say a qucik little prayer and hope for a miricale. I would go where ever I have to to find someone that can help him.
> 
> I think Australia may be behind when it comes to things like this. I'm now considering maybe going to someone in The U.S. If anyone knows of a great caridologist, please let me know. I've started saving as much as can. It will take a while. but I am determined to try my best. As I've always said, I'll do anything I can for him. I just hope I am able to do it when the time comes.
> 
> Thanks again for all your kind words and advice. Talking about it with fellow Maltese lovers has helped so much. People who don't have a special little friend in their life, don't understand the way we do. I didn't understand how people could get so upset and we're willing to do anything for their dog till I got Eddie. It's different when you have one of your own. We know about the secret bond owners form with their little babies. It's so special and precious. The thought of losing it is heartbreaking and all we want is to hold on to them as long as possible...[/B]


Hang in there, Claudia. Let us know exactly what the specialist says. We will all help you in your research.

Hugs to Eddie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Hang in there, Claudia. Let us know exactly what the specialist says. We will all help you in your research.
> 
> Hugs to Eddie[/B]



I second what Deb said - hang in there mate, we're all here for you & Eddie! Don't hesitate to ask if you need a hand with any research or anything. Also, I'm working part time at the moment, so if you need someone to hold your hand when you take Eddie to the specialist, if I can swing it, I'll be there!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I tear up as I read your post! ..(Sorry this is long but hope it will help)
I know how heartbreaking getting that news must be..but please please try to think positive... and as was mentioned..do your research...and DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!
My Missy was dx with bladder cancer... and yes I almost thought the breath was going to go right out of me at the news. 
We had already been dealing with diabtes and she was doing terrific with that.... It was overwhelming to find now we had this to fight. I was told it was one of the more rare doggie cancers and the prognosis was not good because it was an extremly aggressive type. I was told a "good-case senerio" was 90-180 days!!! The "best-case senerio", and this was unusual, was 280 days! I cried for days!! Plus agonizing over what we should do... options were limited but we did have some... but none seemed to be that hopeful.
I then got past the shock and decided that whatever lay ahead... I at least was going to be informed and fight this thing as best I could... while keeping her best interest in mind. I searched the internet for information..I wrote every vet school and specialist I could find. our vet also consulted specialists at Cornell University and called upon some of her collegue specialist to pick their brains.
I honestly got word back from very few of the vet schools but the ones I did were wonderful and so kind and helpful as best they could be without actually seeing her. Our vet sent all her tests etc to her contacts. During this time I felt better..even though at the time it didn't seem there was much headway..I felt at least I was doing "something" . In truth, my research seemed to confirm what I was already told... the more I read the more I cried! but I knoew I had to at least make an 'educated decision' for her. ..so it boiled down to what we could do for keeping her 'quality' for as long as possible.
Well we ended up doing surgery , which by the way scared the bejeebers outta me..fearing I might be esculating her demise... but knew it was absolutely the only chance she had.
She came thru the surgery fantastically ( a portion of her bladder was removed ..tumor and safety-margins)
I tell you all this because I want you to NOT GIVE UP HOPE!!!!... Missy passed but NOT FROM THE CANCER! She was 1 YEAR/9MONTHS PAST DX !! SHE BAFFLED EVEN THE EXPERTS!! and the cancer was still not causing her any problems!!!
I also want to say... please take the advise I was given .... do not mourn Eddie before it's time!! As I cried for days focusing on what little time I felt I had left Little Missy seemed to come and comfort ME!! she didn't understand why mama was always laying and not playing and talking happy-talk etc. My dear friend came one day.I was a mess. She said: "Terry look at her.. she is fine TODAY!! she is happy.. she feels good... and she has no idea of dxs and problems that might be ahead,...TODAYshe is the same as before you got this news. Don't waste precious time!!! Treasure the todays!! deal with the other when its time..NOT NOW!" 
Well I heeded her advise... I realized I WAS wasting precious time and also I was affecting Missy's 'quality' since I hadn't really been playing and being happy around her. I started back to happy talk..playing and acting 'normal". Missy perked up and it was the best advise I could have been given. I look back and think here we were given all this EXTRA time and I could have wasted it all!
Know I am praying for little Eddie and for you!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts that the specialist will be able to help Eddie. I'm also praying for strength for you.







Just love him and enjoy every day with him. He is very lucky to have you.









Pat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I also want to say... please take the advise I was given .... do not mourn Eddie before it's time!! As I cried for days focusing on what little time I felt I had left Little Missy seemed to come and comfort ME!! she didn't understand why mama was always laying and not playing and talking happy-talk etc. My dear friend came one day.I was a mess. She said: "Terry look at her.. she is fine TODAY!! she is happy.. she feels good... and she has no idea of dxs and problems that might be ahead,...TODAYshe is the same as before you got this news. Don't waste precious time!!! Treasure the todays!! deal with the other when its time..NOT NOW!"
> Well I heeded her advise... I realized I WAS wasting precious time and also I was affecting Missy's 'quality' since I hadn't really been playing and being happy around her. I started back to happy talk..playing and acting 'normal". Missy perked up and it was the best advise I could have been given. I look back and think here we were given all this EXTRA time and I could have wasted it all!
> Know I am praying for little Eddie and for you!
> 
> ...


We were in a similar position with Scooby, we were told he had only 3 months to live, we both cried, we just couldn't believe how such a healthy little boy could become to very ill so quickly and the thought of losing him was breaking our hearts. Sadly the specialist who gave us the news wasn't willing to explore the options for a treatment that is available to dogs with Fanconi Syndrome. Thanks to the wonderful advice from our Dr Jaimie I joined the Fanconi Dogs Forum where I learned of a Dr in Georgia who has helped thousands of dogs with the same problem. He is not a DVM but a PHD and surgeon in human medicine. When I told the vet specialist of this he scoffed at me and told me that because he isn't a DVM he doesn't know what he is talking about. He couldn't have been more wrong.
We started following Dr Gonto's protocol with Scooby, he would email me and I him, sending him all Scooby's blood panels. He would study them then email back and tell me what I needed to do to help Scooby. Had we given up hope and listened to the vet specialist I am sure Scooby wouldn't be here today and doing so well, he still has renal failure and I still have to spoon feed him to get nourishment into him, and hide pills in his food, but hey, if it takes me doing that for 10 years because he isn't interested in eating for himself then so be it, I will do it, actually I enjoy the closeness it gives me with Scooby and also it's a joint time for both hubby and I, as we do it together on his recliner.
We do try to keep things as normal as possible for Scooby, we enjoy every special day and live with hope that his condition will continue to improve, he is very happy and playful, still the sassy little boy he always has been, and I think that is more than likely due to us not feeling sorry for ourselves or him but just living each day that we are blessed with as normally as we can, and continue to pray and give our thanks.
My dear mum always had a motto she lived by and it has always stayed with me, she would always say "Where there is life, there is hope" I believe in that so very much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Claudia, I'm so sorry to read your update. But listen to Terry, and don't mourn him now! It's okay to be upset - very rightly so, but try very hard to enjoy every day with Eddie. Don't let him see your pain. Cherish your time with him, give him extra hugs and kisses. I hope the specialist gives you more promising news.
















We love you and little Eddie. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Oh I tear up as I read your post! ..(Sorry this is long but hope it will help)
> I know how heartbreaking getting that news must be..but please please try to think positive... and as was mentioned..do your research...and DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!
> My Missy was dx with bladder cancer... and yes I almost thought the breath was going to go right out of me at the news.
> We had already been dealing with diabtes and she was doing terrific with that.... It was overwhelming to find now we had this to fight. I was told it was one of the more rare doggie cancers and the prognosis was not good because it was an extremly aggressive type. I was told a "good-case senerio" was 90-180 days!!! The "best-case senerio", and this was unusual, was 280 days! I cried for days!! Plus agonizing over what we should do... options were limited but we did have some... but none seemed to be that hopeful.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that you have gone through this too. I am trying so hard to remain positive and to play and have fun around him. It's so hard. He is just so beautiful. I think I'm in great shock. I really still can't believe this is all happening to him. I still remeber when I first got him and I have so many happy memories. It's all surreal. I just wish it was all a bad dream and I could wake up and he'd be fine. 

I agree I should not mourn him right now cause he is still here. I admit i've been doing that, I have been thinking about all the horrible moments I fear are to come. I am going to stop. He is here now and I'm going to make every day amazing for him. I don't want him to be concerned about his mummy, which I can tell he has been.
,
As soon as I find out on Thursday whats going on exactly with his heart, i will know exactly what to research. I have looked up some info, it's just hard cause we don't know what is exactly wrong.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=402463
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about little scooby. You have done so well with him, I admire that. I only pray that I can have the same strength you have so I can help Eddie stay for a long, long time. I will not give up hope!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sending up prayers for you and Eddie.




Joy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Claudia.. I want you to know I should have added in earlier post..I did "STILL" have my moments.. it is impossible not to...but I'd have a good cry from time to time out of Missy's presence... that seemed to 'release the 'built up-pressure' and enabled me to go on and fight the fight.
There is no easy way thru all this worry... 
I do think once you really know what's what...in a sense it does make it easier. At least for me...I've never handled the unknowns very well...in fact not well at all. I have always said I need to know what I'm up against...might not like it at all.. but I need to know and then I can focus my "game-plan".
I think it is very hard on us because we feel we should be able to always take care of everything for them..protect them.. unfortunately life tends to sometimes creep up on us from behind and bite us in the butt! I found it hard to accept that I could not 'protect" her from EVERYTHING. HOWEVER WHAT i DID KNOW IS I could GIVE HER ALL THE LOVE CARE AND DO MY BEST ..that's all any of us can expect of ourselves.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wanted to send you a few















and let you know that you and Eddie are in my thoughts
and prayers


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to let out some of my worries. I am so scared that when the time comes to take action I may not be able to do it for him. I know that surgery is so expenisve. I feel like the most horrible person even thinking about this. I would do anything for him, but what if I can't? What do I do?? I couldn't live with myself knowing there was something I could of done for him but I didn't have the means to do it. 

My vet told me that surgery will cost at least $5000. I think I would be able to handle it. I have a loan for my car and I was thinking I could see if I could borrow $5000 on top of that. But what do I do if it's more? I'm a full time student with a casual job, I don't think they'll give me more. 

I know i'm getting ahead of myself, but I just want to be prepared. If there was not much here for him but there was a specialist in the U.S I would desperatly want to take him there, but yet again money is an issue. This is all so difficult. It's so hard when you honestly want to give them all you can. I don't care how much I have to spend, I just hope I can have it there for him if I need it.

Thanks just wanted to get it off my chest. Does anyone have any advice on what they would do? How do I know when to much is to much? How do you put a price on a little life?


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Claudia, you are not alone, just one day at a time. Find out what the vet has to say. My Joy has a grade 3 to 4 heart murmur. I found out about 2 weeks after we picked her up, I contacted my breeder, she didn't know that Joy had a heart murmur and her vet never picked up on it either. Debbie offered my money back, but it was to late, my Joy was in my heart, no way was I taking her back!This was in January of this year, that we found out about the murmur. Joy is taking a lifetime medication, Enalapril, ,1/4 of a pill once a day. Since January, Joy has gain 1pound, she went from 3.2 pds to 4.2pds. I was also told surgery was not an option because of her size, and she will not live as long as others malts do. About 8 yrs, at the longest. Debbie my breeder, keeps me informed, about new drugs , that can help with congestive heart failure. What happened to Joy, was not inherited, Debbie, my breeder, and both our vets came to that conclusion. Debbie contacted and research Joy's lineage. What happened, as my vet put it, was a fluke of nature. My Joy got the short end of the stick! I too, was upset,sick, and mad that this happened to my beautiful baby girl, but I realized, that I'am the one who has to make her life comfortable, give her all the love I can, do what I have to do, to keep her with me,for however long I have her! I will have the joy that she brings me now and the memories, when she is at that that Rainbow Bridge. Remember, one day at a time, if you would like to pm me, you can, I will help, anyway that I can! Love and Kisses and Hugs to your little Eddie.

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Claudia, you are not alone, just one day at a time. Find out what the vet has to say. My Joy has a grade 3 to 4 heart murmur. I found out about 2 weeks after we picked her up, I contacted my breeder, she didn't know that Joy had a heart murmur and her vet never picked up on it either. Debbie offered my money back, but it was to late, my Joy was in my heart, no way was I taking her back!This was in January of this year, that we found out about the murmur. Joy is taking a lifetime medication, Enalapril, ,1/4 of a pill once a day. Since January, Joy has gain 1pound, she went from 3.2 pds to 4.2pds. I was also told surgery was not an option because of her size, and she will not live as long as others malts do. About 8 yrs, at the longest. Debbie my breeder, keeps me informed, about new drugs , that can help with congestive heart failure. What happened to Joy, was not inherited, Debbie, my breeder, and both our vets came to that conclusion. Debbie contacted and research Joy's lineage. What happened, as my vet put it, was a fluke of nature. My Joy got the short end of the stick! I too, was upset,sick, and mad that this happened to my beautiful baby girl, but I realized, that I'am the one who has to make her life comfortable, give her all the love I can, do what I have to do, to keep her with me,for however long I have her! I will have the joy that she brings me now and the memories, when she is at that that Rainbow Bridge. Remember, one day at a time, if you would like to pm me, you can, I will help, anyway that I can! Love and Kisses and Hugs to your little Eddie.
> 
> Robin, Joy and Zoey[/B]


I would like to add to what Robin wrote. I always felt like we had been chosen to have Sassy because we could give her the care that she needed. It went way beyond money. I don't work and was able to devote myself to her 24/7. We was only with us for about 18 months, but she was a gift. I will never regret having her in my life and I don't think anyone else could have given her the love and care that we gave her......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claudia, try not to feel guilty by considering the financial burden of Eddie's condition. That is a huge amount of money and not everyone could easily come up with it. And sometimes I think it's better if you don't have the money to keep on trying because it's easier to draw the line and know when to stop. My brother and SIL just went through this with their old cat. She had cancer and they tried everything, every doctor, every treatment, until the poor thing was suffering more from their attempts to save her than the cancer itself.

Find out what the specialist says, what he advises, and how it will affect Eddie's quality of life and life expectancy. The do what you can and love and cherish him for as long as you have him with you.


Lend Me a Pup
Adapted from "I'll Lend You a Child" by Edgar Guest

I will lend to you for awhile,
a pup, God said,
For you to love him while he lives
and mourn for him when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe two or three
But will you, 'till I call him back,
take care of him for me.

He'll bring his charms to gladden you
and (should his stay be brief)
you'll always have his memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay,
since all from earth return
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd's life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love
Nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come to take my Pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"
For all the joys this Pup will bring,
the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness
we'll love him while we may
And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay
But should you call him back
much sooner than we've planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes,
and try to understand.
If, by our love, we've managed,
your wishes to achieve
In memory of him we loved,
to help us while we grieve,
When our faithful bundle departs this world of strife,
We'll have yet another Pup and love him all his life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Don't panic. Wait until you see the specialist. I do not understand why your vet would tell you that your little one would start taking heart meds on Thursday. Nor that he has 5-years, max. Why would your vet give a prognosis, without a diagnosis? 

Once again, don't panic. We'll know more on Thursday.

Hang in there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

here's some links to financial aid for vet bills..maybe there is an option for help here:

http://www.carecredit.com/

http://www.imom.org/fa/

http://thepetfund.com/


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Meant to state the obvious in the other post..... very often the vet will work out a payment plan with you...maybe you could check this option out first.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> here's some links to financial aid for vet bills..maybe there is an option for help here:
> 
> http://www.carecredit.com/
> 
> ...


Claudia lives in Australia so I don't think those groups will help her. Maybe there is something similar over there?


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Dear Claudia, 

I cannot stress enough, wait, see what the specialist has to say! Find out what grade it is. 1-6, 1 being the mildest form and 6 being the worst. Start writing down the questions you want to ask, so you don't forget. Get all of your options! Any medication they give Eddie, will be for, helping the blood to flow though his heart. Joy just had her 6 month checkup, and our vet said that's the best she's ever heard it, in fact, she said it's now closer to grade 3 , than grade 4. Most of all, try to keep busy, until Thursday. Waiting is the hardest thing to do! 
Hugs to you and Kisses for Eddie,

Robin, Joy and Zoey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just checking in to see how Eddie was doing and what a horrible shock!









I'm hoping the specialist can shed a better light on Eddie's condition, I'll be praying for you. I can't even begin to imagine the pain you must be going through. Please know we're all thinking of you and praying for a miracle.









Please hang in there, he needs you.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Claudia.. I want you to know I should have added in earlier post..I did "STILL" have my moments.. it is impossible not to...but I'd have a good cry from time to time out of Missy's presence... that seemed to 'release the 'built up-pressure' and enabled me to go on and fight the fight.
> There is no easy way thru all this worry...
> I do think once you really know what's what...in a sense it does make it easier. At least for me...I've never handled the unknowns very well...in fact not well at all. I have always said I need to know what I'm up against...might not like it at all.. but I need to know and then I can focus my "game-plan".
> I think it is very hard on us because we feel we should be able to always take care of everything for them..protect them.. unfortunately life tends to sometimes creep up on us from behind and bite us in the butt! I found it hard to accept that I could not 'protect" her from EVERYTHING. HOWEVER WHAT i DID KNOW IS I could GIVE HER ALL THE LOVE CARE AND DO MY BEST ..that's all any of us can expect of ourselves.[/B]


I know how you feel. I always thought I could keep him safe and well by looking over him, feeding him well, keeping him clean and happy. And of all things loving him so much, which I do. It's so frustrating knowing that this is something I can't control. All I have ever wanted him to have from the day I got him was for him to have a long, happy and healthy life. I'm so upset. I don't know if I can be strong enough because I'm not handling it very well. I have stopped crying as often as I have been, but the tears still come. I keep telling myself to be strong and put on a brave face for Eddie, cause he knows when mummy is feeling sad.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending hugs







your way & many prayers for little Eddie.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry Claudia and I have been thinking about you and Eddie in the hopes that we will finally get some promising news. I wanted to pass on some info, I know you are in Australia, but here in the US we have something called care credit which allows you to pay for your animals medical problems in a certain amount of time that they allot. Say they give you 18 months, as long as you pay it off within that time period, it's interest free from what I have heard. I believe the vet has to accept it, but I believe that there are several here that do. I'm wondering if there is something similar in Australia that you can look into. Here is the link: CareCredit.com

I am continuing to keep you and sweet little Eddie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of You and Eddie...we will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Claudia & Eddie, and am sending all my positive vibes your way!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Claudia just sending my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More love and positive vibes your way, Claudia, to you and Eddie dear for tomorrow.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am at a loss for words. I hope it is some comfort that your friends here care about you and Eddie and will be here for you no matter what happens with your little man


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

JUST TAKE ONE DAY AT A TIME.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and I are praying for you Eddie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My bf and I dropped Eddie off this morning. I am so nervous. I don't know what I'm going to do all day. I just want them to tell me something positive, I want that so badly. 

Eddie has been more happy than usual since we recieved this deverstating news. I'm happy for the little guy







It kills me inside though. He loves life and he is so precsious, he deserves to be around for a long time.

I will update everyone as soon as I get a chance. Oh I hope they can do something for him





















He's a tough little boy, I know he'll do the best he can. I really don't want to lose him, but most of all I don't want him to endure any pain and suffering, that would break my heart. If that tradgic time comes I know I need to not be selfish and do whats best for him, not whats best for me. 

Here's hoping it doesn't come to that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of good thought and prayers...
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of you and hoping for good news.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my thoughts are with you and eddie. i guess all you can do is keep yourself busy until you hear some news. 
i'm praying for a good prognosis.
















hang in there.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Eddie, I'm praying like crazy that all will go well for you, sweetie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

praying for your and Eddie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for sweet Eddie.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

You are such a great mommy, I'll be praying for you and your sweet baby.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You and Eddie are in my thoughts today.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All, For anyone hanging out for news, Ive been in touch with Claudia this afternoon, and she will be picking Eddie up in a little over an hour. (it's now 3.50 pm Thur). Claudia said she would update us all when she gets home ... so I'm hopeful we will hear some good news in a couple of hours. I'm still sending ALL my positive vibes their way!!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Unfortunantly I don't have any definant news to tell. The specialist could not come to a conclusion. They are finding Eddie's case to be very strange. They have given me refferal to a cardiologist. He is supposed to e very good, hopefully he will be able to help Eddie. 

There are two possibilities. If they can't find out a reason as to why his heart is the way it is then his life will be short term. If they can find something causing the problem then they could do something to help him, it's all very confusing, I will be able to better explain once I see the cardiologist. Then we will know exactly what is going on! It's so frustrating. I just want some answers so I can start taking action towards helping him as much as possible. 

I also today called the people who sold me Eddie and had a very heated conversation, to be honest I screamed and cried and just lost it at them. They treid telling me they were't responsible. I made it very clear that they are. We will be keeping in touch, they have to help out financially. They sold me a puppywhich was born with a heart problem and his murmer is a grade 6, i'm so deverstated







I am thankful to have Eddie, I juat am in so much shock, and he doesn't deserve this.

I am also so upset at Eddie's previous vet. I rang them to tel them what has happened and they just brushed it off. It made me so angry. No one can say for sure, but if the bothered to do something months ago maybe Eddie's heart wouldn't of thickned so much, I'll always wonder and I'll never know. 

So we are all in for a bi of a wait again. I hope i can receive some answers. I will let everyone know asap. I am going insane not knowing, I am just so worried about him. He is sooo special


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know - I am hopeful that the cardiolgist will find the cause of this, and it will be treatable!









BIG hug to Eddie tonight for being such a brave boy today!!!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I know to have to further wait is so stressful for you! But praying the cardiologist can give you some hopeful news!! Is he far away? I assume you don't know yet when you can get into see him...








praying you'll not have a long wait!
meanwhile know we all continue to pray for a good outcome in all this for your little boy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for updating us. I'm sorry you didn't really get any answers yet, but I'm glad you are seeing a cardiologist. When is that appointment?

Good for you for confronting the people who bred Eddie! They need to take financial responsibility for Eddie's health and also stop breeding their dogs. The idea that they could knowlingly bring more sick puppies like Eddie into this world and sell them to unsuspecting people makes me so angry. No one should have to go through what you are going through!

Keep strong, Claudia, and give that sweet Eddie a big hug from me!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending lots of hugs & prayers




























for your precious little Eddie & you.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll be praying for Eddie and for you. I can't imagine the stress you're going through. Hopefully the cardiologist will give you some answers. Eddie is lucky to have such a great mommy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The cardiologist will find the problem and the treatment. just hang in there. we'll be praying day and night


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

It's hard to write down all the emotions I am feeling
for you. 
I know it's hard.















You are in my prayers.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry , please let us know what the cardiologist says . My thoughts are with your family at this difficult time . Sarah


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry you're having to wait yet again, when I know all you want is answers. It is so stressful. Hopefully, the cardiologist will will be able to treat Eddie, either with surgery or medicine. Remember we're all here, pulling for the both of you!








Hugs to both of you, 

Robin Joy and Zoey


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi friends,

Just letting everyone know Eddie has an appointment with the cardiologist next week on Tuesday at 10:30am. I am so nervous. I hope he can help him, I'll be anxiously awaiting. Fingers crossed, trying to stay postive!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That poor baby boy, and poor you.







I'm glad you called the breeder and told them what for. I'm praying the cardiologist can help little Eddie. Hang in there........


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Hi friends,
> 
> Just letting everyone know Eddie has an appointment with the cardiologist next week on Tuesday at 10:30am. I am so nervous. I hope he can help him, I'll be anxiously awaiting. Fingers crossed, trying to stay postive!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, I have been thinking about Eddie and am praying the cardiologist will have more answers. I am so sorry that so far you haven't be able to get any answers. Stay strong, you are such a good mom and we are all here pushing for you and your baby. Sending lots of love, prayers, and kisses!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, Claudia, I just know the cardiologist will be able to help you! Hang in there, Eddie. We love you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm glad they didn't make you wait too long for an appointment. I will keep you and Eddie in my thoughts....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

More prayers for you and Eddie.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I am praying for your little guy. I can imagine how distraught you are over this. I'll be praying he is ok.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hi friends,
> 
> Just letting everyone know Eddie has an appointment with the cardiologist next week on Tuesday at 10:30am. I am so nervous. I hope he can help him, I'll be anxiously awaiting. Fingers crossed, trying to stay postive!
> 
> ...


 

Again I would like to tell you I have Eddie in my prayers... I adore that you know how special he is. 

God bless you and him! 

Melanie


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I'm so annoyed I had to change Eddie's appointment from Tuesday to Thursday 10:30am because I didn't realise I myself already hava an appointment with a specalist that I had to make 2 months in advance. I know its only 2 days later but I just really want to get some answers. I really hope the cardiologist can help








So I will let everybody know on Thursday.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

i will say an extra prayer on thursday for little Eddie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep little Eddie and you in my thoughts and prayers, I pray that the cardiologist can give you some good news


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

So here's the update on Eddie's specialist appointment today. I don't know how to take the news, its really bizzar. The news is not considered to be great. The specialist will be sending me all the details in the mail. So I will give a proper discreption when I recieve them. So I don't know the actual name of his condiition. He has a heart disease, which we knew. The strangest part is that it is extremerly rare in dogs, it is a disease found in cats!!







Humans also have it too. It is a genetic defect. His heart has so many problems with it. For instance he told me a puppy's heart should pump a metre of blood per second, Eddie's pumps 5 metre's per second. A valve that should close when the heart contracts is pulled open which allows blood to flow into the cavity. 

There is no surgery that can help him. So Eddie is on medication. He is taking two pills a day. The medication should slow down the diteration of his heart, but it's inevitable









The hardest part is we can't determine how long his heart will last. The Dr said some may live for many years, but then he may only have a few, he may not have long at all. We just have to wait and see how the medication starts working. In two weeks time we're going back. The plan is for him to have another ultrasound in a years time to see how much his heart has changed. I'm so worried about him. I need to take extra good care of him. He needs to have no salt in his diet or very very little. So if anyone has any ideas on brands or home made reciepes please let me know. He also can't really have any playdates as the Dr doesn't want him to get to excited and he would play to much if were around other dogs. I was so upset when I heard that as Eddie does get so excited when he sees other dogs and he really does enjoy other dog's company, I thought that was so unfair. I actually wanted to eventually get him a little sister or brother, I thought it may do him some good to not be alone so he'd have a little buddy to look out for him









I will always worry about my baby. I will note any changes I notice about him. I just want him to be safe, happy and most of healthy and around for a long, long time! I have good faith in my little man, he is a tough little guy. I know he won't just give up. I'll always be there for him to help him when ever he needs me


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Eddie's condition. Is it cardiomyopathy by any chance? 

My husband has cardiomyopathy and was not expected to live longer than 6 months to 2 years. That was in 1992 and he is still going strong. 

Also, one of my Lhasas got cardiomyopathy when she was 12 and she lived another 4 years, and it wasn't the cardiomyopathy that caused her passing.

Drugs and new treatments are being discovered daily and there are miracles too. I am praying (as I know all of our SM friends are)





















that Eddie improves and that he is able to live a long and relatively normal life. 

I believe that home cooking would be the best for him at the moment. Chicken, rice and some veggies like green beans and carrots work well. I have a number of recipes that I will try to find and pm you.

I did nothing but home cooking for the girls for about 6 months when we had all the pet food recalls. I also have great recipes for treats.






















Love, proper diet, medications and good vet care go a long way in helping our little ones with these types of diseases. My thoughts and prayers are with you and are continuing to be sent your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear the diagnosis for little Eddie, but I am sure with all the loving care you will give and meds he will live as normal a life as he can. 
Have you considered organic foods, do they have organic pet foods in Australia? This is what I am feeding Scooby and he is doing great







Actually both boys are on a mix of organic and holistic pet food, I like the idea of no additives in their diet. If they are not available to you I am sure your home cooking will be great for him


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry







about the bad news on Eddies heart condition. I hope with the meds & diet, he will do as well as possible & have many yrs to share with you. I think many of our little ones can be just as happy being an only furkid & having us humans as gentle playmates.Both of my babies prefer humans to other dogs, especially Boo. I will keep your precious Eddie in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry that the news is not good. It makes me so sad to imagine what you are feeling. Just love the little guy the very best you can and treasure each and every day with him. Hopefully you will have him for a long, long time.

I do hope there is some recourse against this breeder. SInce the specialist confirmed that it is indeed genetic, it sickens me to think she will continue to breed Eddie's parents and bring this heartache on other people.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Claudia - I'm so sorry to hear about darling Eddie. I hope that with diet and medication he lives a long and happy life.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hon, I'm so sorry to hear of Eddie's condition







, but I know how much you love him and with your love and support he will live the best life possible!







Please give lots of hugs and kisses to Eddie from his family at SM! You are such a great mommy to get to the source of the (rare) condition! Hugs to you both


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well I think it's good that they know what it is now. and they gave you the proper medication. I believe he will live a long life with some extra care. you are a good mommy and that's all he needs


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of Eddie's condition , I know that your loving care will extend his life . Sarah


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you for the update. I'm so sorry that Eddie's diagnosis brings up even more questions. You are a very good mommy to him; it shows in your posts how very much you love your baby. Still praying for your precious Eddie, and hoping that treatment allows him to be with you many, many years. Please give him a little kiss from me. And please update us when you know the name of the disease, and any additional info.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to read this. I do hope that you are able to have more years with Eddie. As others have said there are advances in medicines and technology everyday.

I'm sending postivie thoughts and prayers your way.

jennifer


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Claudia, I'm so sorry this is not the news we were hoping for, but hopefully with the medication & lots of love & care, Eddie will be with you for many, many, many years to come!









H & D were looking forward to meeting Eddie, but I guess we will just have to have a 'mum' play date & go for coffee without them - or we could have 3 separate coffee dates & just bring 1 puppy at a time.

I hope your Dr is able to notice a big improvement at your next appointment


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that the cardio/vet didn't give you some really great treatment options. At least he is trying the meds to see if they will help Eddie. I know how hard it is to get a diagnosis that is not good. Now you must look to the positives and see how you can help Eddie. It sounds like you are already on the case of doing whatever it takes to keep Eddie healthy for as long as possible. 

My best to both of you......


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for your posts.

I'm now trying to come up with some yummy home cooked meals, we already always did give him home made food as well as his food anyway. I am going to look to see if some pet supplie store sell organic pet food, that would be good for him.

I called the breeders today and to my surprise they were very co-operative. He is paying for the full amount of the vet and specalist costs so far, which is over $1000. He has offered to refund us for the amount we paid for Eddie. He aso said we need to talk about on going cost because understands he has responsibiltiy to help. He is also angry at is vet for allowing it to get this far and feels he is responsibly as well, thats between them. 

I'm really surprised that I didn't have to put up a fight, really surprised. He actually feels really bad, which he didn't appear to the first time I called. I think he has now had time to think about it, and he could tell how deverstated and upset and angry I was. I really lost it last time I called!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so pleased that you are getting some assistance from the breeder. While I think it is admirable that he has offered to help pay, I feel that the main thing he could do is stop breeding the mother and father until he does some testing. Personally I know for a fact that bad things can happen to nice, conscientious breeders. To me, it is how they proceed that really counts. Some others may disagree with me, but I don't feel like a breeder should have to be responsible for all of the vet bills for the life of the dog if they've never had a problem before. I know that this has been hotly debated, but these are my feelings. I do like to see genuine concern and the offer of whatever help you want or need. Mostly they need to stop breeding those dogs so that others won't be in your position!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so sorry you didn't have better news. Don't stop researching, though. We can certainly help you with that.

Thoughts and prayers are with you and little Eddie.


Debbie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about Eddie. Hopefully things will work out so you have many years of joy with him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so happy that Eddie's breeder will help you with the vet bills. I know that was a worry for you and I'm glad that it won't be an obstacle to Eddie's care.

I agree with Ms. Magnolia. It is very important that now that this breeder knows that Eddie's condition is genetic, they stop breeding his parents. No one else should have to face what you are going through.

I pray that Eddie will be with you for many years.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> I am so pleased that you are getting some assistance from the breeder. While I think it is admirable that he has offered to help pay, I feel that the main thing he could do is stop breeding the mother and father until he does some testing. Personally I know for a fact that bad things can happen to nice, conscientious breeders. To me, it is how they proceed that really counts. Some others may disagree with me, but I don't feel like a breeder should have to be responsible for all of the vet bills for the life of the dog if they've never had a problem before. I know that this has been hotly debated, but these are my feelings. I do like to see genuine concern and the offer of whatever help you want or need. Mostly they need to stop breeding those dogs so that others won't be in your position!!!!![/B]


I agree, he is not responisble for everything. He is responisble for the tests that helped us get to the root of the problem. He did perform an illigal transaction, so we should get our money back. I feel weird about it, I hate talking about money when it come to Eddie because he is not a product to me, he is not a faulty product, but htey have to pay for what they did, and I will use my refund to pay for Eddie'd medication. 

The first time I rang I told him to stop breeding from the parents because this isn't right. And to change vets because he's vet wasn't responsible. This isn't about money, so don't think thats all I care about, I want them to take responsibltiy and to never do this again. It isn't fair and it isn't right. It should of never happend.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww im glad ur breeder is helping out and im sorry u r having to go through this







i hope the medicine helps him..its amazing how well these heart meds work.



was the condition called HCM (hypertrophic cardiomyopathy?) just curious...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will continue to have your little Eddie in my prayers... Try to think positive... don't focus on the "maybes" of tomorrow" just do what you are doing..following vets advise.. and most of all enjoy the wonderful todays you have with your little darlin! I pray you will have many, many, many ,'todays'... and don't want to waste them worrying about the unknown .


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=408150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry that came across a little strong! i didn't mean anything bad by you, I agree. I'm just a little overwhelmed by this, it feels weird as I said talking about him as a product and negotiating about him fiancially. Sorry if I came across the wrong way, this is all so unexpected. I'm so frustrated and upset at the same time, I'm feeling a million different things at once!











> aww im glad ur breeder is helping out and im sorry u r having to go through this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, as soon as I get the notes in the mail I will post all the details. I asked him to write it out and he said he will be sending me a detailed description in the mail.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=408160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no Claudia, please do not apologize. I was not directly referring to your situation with Eddie anyway. We've had a continuing debate on SM about genetic problems and responsibility. I hope that you can get your breeder to come through with any and all help that they can give you. You have every right to be overwhelmed. We spend a lot of time, effort, and money to find dogs that we expect to be healthy. As I mentioned in my PM last week, no one knows better than I about how devastating it is to have a young healthy dog suddenly be sick with an dread illness. You asked me some questions in your PM to me about coping and I've been so busy that I haven't answered. I'm not sure how to answer but I promise that I'll write again soon. I've been thinking of you and of Eddie.....


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Im so sorry for what you and your poor Eddie are going thru.






















I understand screaming at the breeder and ALL your emotions.
Having gone thru a similar ordeal all I can tell you is to cherish the time with your Eddie.
In a way it makes you both squeeze in and have what may take others a log time to appreciate and see in each other.








I pray you have the strength and your Eddie too.








Live long, happy and positive as you can....







...lisa


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

Claudia,

I am so very sorry about all that you've been through. I am sure that you are feeling many conflicting emotions at the moment. I think that it is great that you are able to get some financial assistance from the breeder......this is money that you can put toward Eddie's care, and that is important. So, it is good that you asked the breeder to give you some assistance. 

I will keep you and Eddie in my prayers and wish you and Eddie all the best. Please do let us know how things are progressing, ok? 

Oh, and Cupcake wants to tell Eddie that she is sending a big hug his way.









-Tim


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I don't know what to think of everything and if i'm over reacting or over analyzing everything but I feel as though Eddie is acting different. It's just some little things. I posted another topic about Eddie suddnely peeing on my bed. He did this twice. I then put him in my room in his bed next to my bed with a pee pad in my room and the first night he went on the pad, but the second night he peed on the carpet. Then two days ago he peed in my car and he never does that. I have noticed that he has been going more often. I think I may be becoming over protective and worry about every little thing he does. 

Sometimes I feel he is not as excited to see me, like he's angry at me. My boyfriend thinks he's acting the same but that's because he is acting all lovey dovey with him! I don't know if he has sensed that I have been stressed and upset these past few weeks and therefore he is a little stand offish towards me or doesn't k now how to react to me. I have been trying to act completly normal and I think we are rebonding. I miss him sleeping on my bed so I hope we can get there again.

AmI going crazy!!?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if his medicine has a diurectic in it. That is fairly typical of drugs aimed to make things easier on the heart. 

I would definitely check with the vet on this.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> I wonder if his medicine has a diurectic in it. That is fairly typical of drugs aimed to make things easier on the heart.
> 
> I would definitely check with the vet on this.
> 
> ...


This started happening before he started taking his medication. Though since he started taking his meds he has seemed to be going a little more so I will ask at our next appointment. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what are the names of the meds he is on?


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> what are the names of the meds he is on?[/B]


Tenormin (Anselol) and Fortekor. He is also a little more tired than usual too.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the atenolol is to lower the blood pressure and the other is the make the heart pump more efficently......drowsiness is a side effect of the two. has he had blood work done? i wonder if the high bloodpressure he had before the meds did any harm to other organs....


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> the atenolol is to lower the blood pressure and the other is the make the heart pump more efficently......drowsiness is a side effect of the two. has he had blood work done? i wonder if the high bloodpressure he had before the meds did any harm to other organs....
> [/quote
> 
> I have no idea, but I will be asking for sure! Thank you so much, you've been very informative Dr Jamie.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have had the occasional accident with Scooby too since he has been sick. He was put on Lasix for his kidney failure, half morning and half night and he would pee on our bedroom carpet too. He now takes ¼ tab morning and night and so far that has helped him with the night control.
I think when they are not feeling 100% they do tend to do things they don't normally do ie potty accidents.
Perhpas if the meds are making Eddie more tired he is not waking in time to get to his pee pad, poor little guy, but I would take Jaimie's advice and have some bloodwork done to make sure all else is doing ok


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello to everyone

I'm so sorry I haven't been on in such a long time, I've been so sick! 

Anyway, here's an update on my dear little Eddie. I brought him to his cardiologist on Wednesday and his progress is great! The medication he has been put on has made such a difference. His heat rate has dropped dramatically :biggrin: which is excellent because it was beating extremerly fast before. It was beating at 80 beats per min when the Dr listened to him and he was excited at that point in time because he had seen some dogs in the waiting room and wanted to play (he's so cute like that he just wants to be friends with everyone) so it's even slightly slower. So hopefully this should buy him some more time. He is on a salt free diet, he appears to be more energetic and Eddie doesn't pant as hard and as often. I can see some postive changes in his condition. 

I may be being to over optomistic but I'm just trying to be as positive as possible. I do know the seriousness of his condition and I do often still cry, I am sad everyday cause it's always in the back fo my mind that my baby isn't going to have all the time on this earth that he deserves. But when I find myself crying and already missing him I rememeber what many of you have already told me, don't morun him yet, he is still here. I don't cry in front of him. I act like none of this has ever happened. We have so much fun every day. I know he has a happy wonderful life full of lots of fun and love and thats all that matters.

Here is the actual medical diagnosis, I didn't end up recieving it in the mail so I picked it up on Wednesday: Eddie has Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy with sub pulmonic stenosis & mitral incompetence (HCM).

A lot of other facts were written on the sheet, I have no idea what they mean! But my heart absolutly broke when I read this line: 'a guarded short to medium term prognosis was given, with poor long term prognosis.':smcry: 

Miricales have been known to happen, I hope Eddie is lucky enough to be given one of his own, I believe he is worthy of one..


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I forgot to mention that HCM is rarely ever found in dogs, the odds are like 1 to 500 000!! or something like that. It is a disease found in humans and CATS!!! :shocked: How was Eddie born with this? I don't understand how he can be so unfortunant. It's so sad. The cardiologist and his new and wonderful vets are all shocked. They just can't believe he could have such bad luck. 

Of all the puppies in the world why Eddie?? And how did he get something that is found in cats?? Its all so strange. Because of this reason there is also limited help out there for Eddie as there is not a lot of research because it is mostley done on the genes found in humans and cats that are affected, not on dogs because of the very few rare cases. I am still so stunned by everything. Its just all so overwhelming.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Claudia, great to see you back! I'm sorry you haven't been well, I hope you are now on the road to recovery.

I'm also very pleased to see the meds are working well for Eddie, and that you are seeing an improvement with his behaviour! I hope it all continues to get better & better each day for you both! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Claudia, I am so sorry you aren't feeling well, I hope you get better real soon :grouphug: 
It's great that the meds and diet are helping little Eddie to feel better, I am so so very sorry for his diagnosis and I pray he keeps getting better and has some good years ahead :wub: 
You are a good mummy and Eddie is so lucky to have you to care for him :grouphug: 
I will keep both you and little Eddie in my thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Im so glad he is feeling better .I wish you nothing but the best for your sweet baby..
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claudia, I was just thinking about you and Eddie last night! Thanks for updating us.

I'm glad Eddie is feeling much better. That's the most important thing. I know worrying about how long you will have your precious Eddie is very difficult, but try to just enjoy each and every day with him. Remember, vets can only make an educated guess on life expectancy based on medical tests. My Lady has so many health issues and has come so close to dying a few times, but she is still going strong at eleven. My vets just smile and shake their heads in amazement that she has "lasted this long".  

I am a big believer the best nutrition possible, appropriate supplements, and most of all, the power of love. :grouphug:


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

> Claudia, I was just thinking about you and Eddie last night! Thanks for updating us.
> 
> I'm glad Eddie is feeling much better. That's the most important thing. I know worrying about how long you will have your precious Eddie is very difficult, but try to just enjoy each and every day with him. Remember, vets can only make an educated guess on life expectancy based on medical tests. My Lady has so many health issues and has come so close to dying a few times, but she is still going strong at eleven. My vets just smile and shake their heads in amazement that she has "lasted this long".
> 
> I am a big believer the best nutrition possible, appropriate supplements, and most of all, the power of love. :grouphug:[/B]


I agree, Eddie is now on special food for heart disease and it has all these added supplements and nutrients that are good for the heart. I think every little bit helps.  

Lady is my hero, I hope Eddie has her strength, that's truly amazing, you're a great mummy. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Claudia, thanks for the update. Like the others, I hope you feel better soon - if not already - just take care of yourself. Don't neglect your own health because of Eddie. He needs you strong and healthy. It sounds like he's certainly doing better, I know he is happy because you give him so much love. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

So sorry you have been ill on top of worrying about Eddie. I hope you feel better soon.
I'm so happy to hear there is some positive progress for Eddie. Bless his heart (literally  )! I hope miracles do happen for him. :wub: If you have been off SM you probably don't know I changed my name from Frosty's Mom to Furbaby's Mommie, but I'm still the same  . The new baby will be home Aug. 19.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know some of what your going through, I started thinking about what it was going to be like when the day comes that Muffy is no longer here, I cryed and cryed some more, and then I told myself why cry now, this is a time to celebrate every day and take all the time I need to be with Muffy. It has really helped me. One day I will have to face not having Muffy. but for now I need to enjoy the days. I will keep little Eddie on my prayer list, and I will pray for you also


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Please take him to the vet right away.. No need in taking any risks with your baby..I'll send good prayers your way...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jayne said:


> Please take him to the vet right away.. No need in taking any risks with your baby..I'll send good prayers your way...


This thread is three years old.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Eddie's Mama said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Unfortunantly I don't have any definant news to tell. The specialist could not come to a conclusion. They are finding Eddie's case to be very strange. They have given me refferal to a cardiologist. He is supposed to e very good, hopefully he will be able to help Eddie.
> 
> ...


----------

